#ubuntu-us-wi 2010-11-08
<douglasawh-work> anybody looking for a job?  Our recruiters are bugging me about finding people
<nickmoeck> douglasawh-work: What kind of work?
<douglasawh-work> nickmoeck: http://careers.epic.com/ but specifically I was asked about CaTS and SS TS roles.  I don't know if they are named that on the site though. I'm looking.
<nickmoeck> woah. didn't know you worked for Epic
<nickmoeck> I'll take a look at the available positions. Thanks douglasawh-work
<douglasawh-work> I believe this is the SS role but the internal vs. external role names are goofy sometimes: http://careers.epic.com/position-108
<nickmoeck> Yeah
<douglasawh-work> this is the one that would be on my team...well, depending on how you define that, but let's not get into technicalities: http://careers.epic.com/position-161
<nickmoeck> Where are the positions located?
<douglasawh-work> all of these would be in Madison
<douglasawh-work> well, either Madison or Verona
<douglasawh-work> SS TS is in Madison right now, but that could change
<douglasawh-work> We have offices in Dubai and in The Netherlands but as of right now my team isn't over there and I'd bet SS TS isn't either
<nickmoeck> Okay, thanks. Might apply for a spot. even though I dont have a BS
<douglasawh-work> do you have a BA?
<douglasawh-work> if you don't have a bachelors, I wouldn't waste your time
<douglasawh-work> They are quite particular about that
<douglasawh-work> I don't have a BS either...but I do have an MS
<nickmoeck> Well then, I guess I won't be applying
<douglasawh-work> yeah, it sucks.  I think they probably turn away alot of great candidates because of that, but that's the way it is
<sgtd> real experience > diploma   any day
<douglasawh-work> sgtd: the Epic MD-fueled world doesn't see it that way
<douglasawh-work> generally I'd agree, but for the SS TS role there is a TON of training
<douglasawh-work> they don't require *any* experience
<douglasawh-work> training or brainwashing, hard to say having not gone through it
<sgtd> i suppose the medical field would have a different mindset
<douglasawh-work> I mean, I did a little, but my role is way, way different than anything else here because it's not customer-facing
<sgtd> i know a guy who worked at abiomed and developed code for mechanical hearts.
<sgtd> he had a degree
<douglasawh-work> I suppose it'd be hard to say had I gone through it...such is the nature of brainwashing
<sgtd> but it was way old
<douglasawh-work> I don't think that matters.  They tend to higher young, but not always. They aren't going to turn down someone phenomal for being too old
<douglasawh-work> also, I guess the same might be true of a degree, but unless nickmoeck has one a nobel prize, I stand by what I said. :)
<nickmoeck> Well, I do have an associates degree
<douglasawh-work> hmm, you could try
<nickmoeck> and 5 years of experience with Linux
<douglasawh-work> they are going to ask you for SAT scores and things like that
<nickmoeck> ACT score was a 31
<nickmoeck> Never took the SAT
<douglasawh-work> not from the midwest == that means nothing to me
<douglasawh-work> but it probably means something to them
<douglasawh-work> actually, why don't you send me your resume
<douglasawh-work> they tend to take employee recommendations pretty seriously
<douglasawh-work> whitfield@opensourceplayground.org
<douglasawh-work> I know the SS TS role is out, but the SysAdmin job probably has more wiggle room
<nickmoeck> douglasawh-work: I'll think about it.  Not sure right at this moment because I'm still mulling over starting my own company.  I appreciate it though
<nickmoeck> Plus I'd have to move to Madison, and I'm not sure I can do that right now
<douglasawh-work> nickmoeck: where are you now?
<nickmoeck> Milwaukee
<douglasawh-work> yeah, that commute's not going to be pleasant...or economical
#ubuntu-us-wi 2010-11-09
<douglasawh-work> how do I tell dhclient not to change my domain?  I do want it to continue to change the DNS servers though
<nickmoeck> douglasawh-work: you go up to dhclient and you say "HEY! DON'T CHANGE MY DOMAIN!"
<douglasawh-work> nickmoeck: you can sorta do that in dhclient.conf I discovered
<douglasawh-work> basically, this is what I want to do: http://pastebin.com/P1yz330a
<douglasawh-work> only, I want to do it on Linux
<douglasawh-work> oh, I left out the step of ipconfig /registerdns
<nickmoeck> douglasawh-work: Um... don't you set the domain in /etc/resolv.conf?
<nickmoeck> or, with dhclient, with the domain-search directive?
<douglasawh-work> yeah, the domain is set
<douglasawh-work> but it's not updating DNS
#ubuntu-us-wi 2010-11-10
<nickmoeck> Um.... I think you want.... send host-name "hostname_here" ?
<nickmoeck> in dhclient.conf, you'd use append send host-name "hostname_here"
<douglasawh-work> yeah, got that
<douglasawh-work> I'll post my .conf
<douglasawh-work> http://pastebin.com/hQGbTVaP
<nickmoeck> you're sending the full fqdn instead of the hostname
<douglasawh-work> earlier I was sending just the host name and it didn't work...but I've done some other things since then
<nickmoeck> I would try: supersede send host-name "hostname"
<douglasawh-work> you mean instead of the send line I have now?
<douglasawh-work> or in addition to?
<nickmoeck> instead of
<nickmoeck> send host-name "hostname" is what you would put into resolv.conf if you were using a static resolv.conf file, it doesn't belong in a dhclient.conf file
<nickmoeck> at least, that's how I understand it from looking at the docs for it
<douglasawh-work> ok, that didn't work.  NM uses dhclient, right?  Is there anything NM could be doing to ef it up?
<nickmoeck> I think NM ignores dhclient.conf, it uses dhclient-eth0.conf (assuming eth0 is the interface you're using)
<douglasawh-work> eth1...we clone machines and thus eth0 is taken by a non-existant MAC address
<nickmoeck> apparently send host-name "hostname" is the correct syntax to use in dhclient.conf though. I must have misunderstood something somewhere
<douglasawh-work> well, it exists...on another computer
<nickmoeck> so you'd use dhclient-eth1.conf instead of dhclient.conf
<douglasawh-work> does NM not create that file?  It's not in the same dir
<nickmoeck> I don't think NM creates it
<douglasawh-work> NM doesn't appear to like that file any better.  This would be so much easier if I could assume the users were always going to be here and then I could just set the DNS servers statically in NM. There's no way to just set the search order or the name servers...you have to set both
<douglasawh-work> I wish they would just flip the switch to use dhcp.epic.com rather than epicsys.com...that presumably would solve my problems
<douglasawh-work> time to call it quits on this for today.  Thanks for the help nickmoeck
<nickmoeck> any time :)
<h00k> Oh, hey.
<nickmoeck> Oh, hey, h00k
<h00k> greetings.
<h00k> I'd be on here more, but things like life happen. :-(
<h00k> We should have a meeting.
<nickmoeck> meeting, yes, definitely
<h00k> Any things you'd like to bring up?
<nickmoeck> Um.... not really. I see that there's been... no progress at all on the website lately. That's about all I can think of
<h00k> Yep, it's true
 * h00k pokes exigraff 
<h00k> ./.local/bin/irssi-notify
<h00k> uh
<h00k> wrong terminal.
<nickmoeck> I guess we can also start talking about any release parties for Natty?
<h00k> that's true. I was quite busy to hold anything around here for Maverick
<h00k> We had one down in Madison for Lucid Lynx
<nickmoeck> I could probably make it to a party in Madison
<nickmoeck> By then, I might even have my mirror up (though I'm still not sure if I'll be making it public)
<nickmoeck> depends on how many people actually use it
<h00k> Right.
<h00k> We had.../me checks logs
<h00k> 11
<h00k> on 5/2/2010
<h00k> excluding me
<h00k> and we video'd it
<h00k> tonyyarusso from #ubuntu-us-mn attented online/IRC
<h00k> I have a 1TB I could probably use some space on and make a repo, or just get a dedicated repo box or drive.
<nickmoeck> Well, hopefully by then, I'll have my rack in chicago set up
<h00k> So. Cool, Release Parties, Web Site status/updates/progress/blog aggregation/etc
<h00k> how Maverick is for them
<nickmoeck> Sounds good.  When do you want to have the meeting? I'm thinking next Wednesday evening would be good
<h00k> that's game for me, let me check when #ubuntu-us-mn is going to have theirs (I am going to hit theirs up)
<h00k> Er, never mind, theirs is this Thursday.
<nickmoeck> What time do you want to do the meeting, h00k?
<h00k> nickmoeck: I think 8 would be appropriate? Does that work?
<h00k> It's after dinner time, not too late,
<nickmoeck> Works for me. If by 8, you actually mean 8
<h00k> oh lord.
<h00k> still.
<h00k> and yes. 8 CST.
<h00k> 20:00 GMT :D
<nickmoeck> um
<nickmoeck> don't you mean 02:00 GMT?
<h00k> amidoinitrite
<h00k> wait
<h00k> no?
<h00k> yes.
<h00k> you are correct.
<h00k> 20:00 CST.
 * h00k facepalms
<nickmoeck> geez, you ARE really bad with time
<nickmoeck> haha
<nickmoeck> :P
<h00k> I know, I know. I'm also half distracted talking with a friend going through a tough time.
<h00k> Apparently I'm not going to be in his wedding next summer.
<nickmoeck> Oh? Did they cancel it?
<h00k> Yeah...
<nickmoeck> Do you know why?
<h00k> Yeah, we're getting into it now, they're not 'together' anymore. General differences, it seems.
<nickmoeck> Well, better that they figured that out now, before the wedding
<h00k> I concur.
<douglasawh-work> what day is this meeting?
#ubuntu-us-wi 2010-11-12
<ubuntuWi-Guest> h00k: This is a test.
<h00k> ubuntuWi-Guest: Well, hello!
* h00k changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-wi to: Topic on #ubuntu-us-wi: Welcome to the Ubuntu Wisconsin LoCo! | Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-us-wisconsin | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/WisconsinTeam | Forum: http://wisconsinloco.ubuntuforums.org/ | Mailing list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-us-wi | Meeting: Thursday Nov 17 8:00pm Right Here!
<sgtd> DavidLevin: welcome
<DavidLevin> sgtd, thank you good to meet you
<sgtd> :)
<douglasawh-work> does anyone happen to know anything about he wonders of IE?
<douglasawh-work> I've been tasked with giving a more "fair and balanced" view of browsing
<douglasawh-work> i.e., admitting that IE exists
<sgtd> view?
<sgtd> who are you giving this view to and what does that mean?
<sgtd> i support IE6-8 with regard to our web app
<sgtd> douglasawh-work: ^
<sgtd> though our app does not leverage any activex or the like
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-11-07
<h00k> Hi from my HP Touchpad
<Cheesehead> Hello
 * mikeputnam waves too
<Cheesehead> h00k: Last meeting, you wanted a follow-up in two weeks to check on LoCo application progress. It will be two weeks on Wednesday.
<h00k> Cheesehead: yep, It's on my calendar. I'll send something out this evening
<Cheesehead> h00k: I'm really going to buckle down and add that historical data...tomorrow.
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-11-08
<bigbash> ping mikeputnam
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-11-10
<bigbash> ping h00k
<bigbash> h00k, what processor do you use in your vSphere setup?
<Cheesehead> The EMEA Membership board is meeting at 2000 UTC today (five hours from now) in #ubuntu-meeting. Anyone who wants to support (or oppsose) my Ubuntu Membership application is welcome!
<bigbash> Cheesehead, at 2CT or 3CT?
<Cheesehead> bigbash: 2PM CST
<bigbash> ok sounds good
<h00k> bigbash: oh hi
<bigbash> hi
<h00k> shooot, I was late.
<h00k> I don't think there'll be any issues
<bigbash> I don't think so
<bigbash> lots to vouch for him
<bigbash> Congrats Cheesehead!!
<h00k> Cheesehead: congrats!
<Cheesehead> Thanks everybody!
<Cheesehead> Wait...I said that in the other channel.
<Cheesehead> Thanks FOR TAKING THE TIME TO COME BY!
<Cheesehead> Thanks for your testimonials and efforts.
<h00k> I'm working from home today
<h00k> bigbash: coincidentally, vmware vcp test tomorrow.
<bigbash> h00k, nice
<h00k> bigbash: we have a pretty nice environment set up, although I wouldn't recommend the Cisco UCS 250's yet
<h00k> there's some firmware issues that need to get fixed. It's first-round hardware :(
<bigbash> ah
<bigbash> sorry helping someone in another channel
<h00k> no prob
<bigbash> you think that 1 host could run 10-20 vm?
<h00k> what are the VMs doing?
<h00k> That's the biggest part, really.
<bigbash> I'm just being super cautious because I have 1 vendor we've worked with forever saying Xeon and the other with the HP engineers saying AMD
<h00k> I am personally an Intel fan, but I really don't have any solid evidence towards one or the other
<bigbash> Webserver, DC/File/Print, Payroll, Accounting, Exchange, and old SNA server to corporate, and a reporting server that has 10 ppl RDP
<h00k> Memory is the biggest thing, really.
<bigbash> that's what it really sounds like
<h00k> bigbash: cool, with that license, you can do HA for things. That's nice
<bigbash> the combined amount of RAM all 7 have is like 40GB
<bigbash> yea the HA is what I was after
<h00k> bigbash: cool.  One thing you can do too, to estimate how much 'stuff' you'll need, is turn on PerfMon for a week on your servers and collect data on IOPS
<bigbash> hmmm thats a good idea
<bigbash> EgyParadox, you there?
<EgyParadox> yes
<bigbash> aren't you supposed to be in #ubuntu-meeting?
<EgyParadox> for?
<bigbash> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/RegionalBoards/EMEA
<h00k> bigbash: and they have guided consolition
<bigbash> nice, I've been plowing through videos and readings getting ready
<h00k> bigbash: http://goo.gl/2sgBg
<bigbash> I've been waiting to change over to virtual
<h00k> :D
<bigbash> down the road we are going to test thin clients but we'll add more hosts at that point
<h00k> bigbash: what are you using for storage?
<h00k> bigbash: also: http://whughgriffin.wordpress.com/2009/10/16/vmware-vsphere-4-guided-consolidation/
<bigbash> we are using the HP P4300 Starter SAN http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/us/en/sm/WF06b/12169-304616-3930449-3930449-3930449-4118659-4118705-4118707.html
<bigbash> it's pretty much a full replacment of infrastructure
<h00k> bigbash: cool, we just spec'd out a P2000 G3 for a client
<bigbash> doubt we need the whole 7.2TB
<bigbash> I think we are using about 1.5-2Tb currently
<bigbash> I saw that VMWare Standard Acceleration comes with SLES
<h00k> bigbash: oh, interesting.
<h00k> bigbash: are you doing ESX or ESXi
<h00k> bigbash: also beware that the more virtual processors that you give a virtual machine, it won't necessarily speed it up
<bigbash> if it doesn't speed it up what does it do?
<bigbash> ESXi is the only hypervisor available in vSphere 5
<h00k> phew, good.
<bigbash> so I guess that is what we are going with
<h00k> I thought so.
<h00k> So, if you give it >1 processor, it can actually slow it down if it wants access to both cores.  If you have machines wanting more cores, you can create contention because they're going to want them open at the same time
<h00k> If that makes sense
<bigbash> not exactly but I can read up that part more, so more cores is better for processor then?
<h00k> http://lonesysadmin.net/2008/04/22/why-my-two-vcpu-vm-is-slow/
<h00k> each core, and if you have hyperthreading, a core will show up as 2 processors
<h00k> for instance, our dual hex cores with hyperthreading show as 2x6x2 = 24 processors available to VMs
<h00k> A two-vCPU virtual machine has to wait for two physical processors to free up, but the hypervisor doesn’t like to have idle CPUs, so it runs a single vCPU virtual machine instead. It ends up being a long time before two physical CPUs free up simultaneously, and the two vCPU virtual machine seems really slow as a result. By “seems really slow” I mean it doesn’t perform very well, but none of the performance graphs show any problems at all.
<h00k> that explains it pretty well.  At first it's counterintuitive, but it does make sense
<bigbash> the opterons we are looking at are 12-core, and there will be 2 procs per host
<h00k> I mean, with something your scale, you may not have issues running each VM with 2 cores
<h00k> but if you may grow, know it can/will actually slow things down if they're waiting for 2 cores to be open at the same time
<bigbash> good to know
<h00k> bigbash: I'ma cruise and study, let me know if you have anything I can try to help with
<bigbash> I'm sure I can think of more things :)
<bigbash> So much to learn and play with
<EgyParadox> bigbash: Thank you for notifying me
<bigbash> EgyParadox, sorry I was too late notifying you
<EgyParadox> no its ok :) I didnt know the new date was today
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-11-12
<Cheesehead> Hooray! I can access my irssi server from anywhere now.
<Cheesehead> I'm currently at the Milwaukee LUG meeting.
<mikeputnam> Cheesehead: yay for ssh!
<Cheesehead> I found that fwknopd is *wonderful* for keeping ports closed until I want them briefly opened.
<mikeputnam> i just maintain an iptables script
<mikeputnam> though i intend to transition my last Linux box (the gateway/firewall) over to OpenBSD list all the rest of my machines   ;)
<mikeputnam> s/list/like/
<Cheesehead> Why, MKE LUG's subject today happens to be BSD gateway/firewalls
<mikeputnam> Cheesehead: win!
<Cheesehead> Myself, I do manual packet routing using pen and paper. It's hard to keep up with streaming video -- takes a bit of practice.
#ubuntu-us-wi 2015-11-02
<BOT_> hi
<gjfjuf> hi
<BOT_> u
<BOT_> u
<BOT_> u
<BOT_> u
<BOT_> u
<BOT_> u
<BOT_> u
<BOT_> u
<BOT_> u
<BOT_> u
<BOT_> u
<BOT_> u
<BOT_> u
<BOT_> u
* You're now known as ubuntulog2
<h00k> :/ really.
#ubuntu-us-wi 2015-11-03
 * tsimonq2 facepalms
<tsimonq2> h00k: what happened?
<h00k> tsimonq2: someone joined and spammed junk, then left
<tsimonq2> wow
<tsimonq2> h00k: so were you gonna transfer contact position to me, or what?
* tsimonq2 changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-wi to: Welcome to the Official IRC channel for the Ubuntu US Wisconsin LoCo Team | Join our meet and greet Hangout *TODAY* from 7 PM to 8 PM *CST*. More details here: http://is.gd/UqDXlS | Join the *NEW* mailing list: http://is.gd/dYqnkC | Take a look at our wiki page here: http://is.gd/Qi8ry5 | Please mind the guidelines: http://is.gd/r3bNJS | This channel is publicly logged: http://is.gd/qsmi
<tsimonq2> h00k: we forgot the IRC logs link, and I changed it from Tuesday to Today
<tsimonq2> h00k: (the topic, that is)
<h00k> tsimonq2: sweet action
<h00k> tsimonq2: good call on both
<tsimonq2> h00k: and you will be there, right?
<tsimonq2> h00k: and regardless, can you manage the meetingology bot, because although I have the command list, I am not comfortable using it yet. And being and IRC op, I am assuuming you have
#ubuntu-us-wi 2015-11-04
<tsimonq2> h00k: ok, ready?
<mikeputnam> holla
<mikeputnam> h00k: where u?
<tsimonq2> #startmeeting Ubuntu US Wisconsin LoCo Team Meeting for November 3, 2015
<meetingology> Meeting started Wed Nov  4 01:05:27 2015 UTC.  The chair is tsimonq2. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: action commands idea info link nick
<tsimonq2> #topic Ubuntu US Wisconsin LoCo Team Meeting for November 3, 2015
<tsimonq2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/WisconsinTeam/20151103
<tsimonq2> #meetingtopic Ubuntu US Wisconsin LoCo Team Meeting for November 3, 2015
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-wi to: Welcome to the Official IRC channel for the Ubuntu US Wisconsin LoCo Team | Join our meet and greet Hangout *TODAY* from 7 PM to 8 PM *CST*. More details here: http://is.gd/UqDXlS | Join the *NEW* mailing list: http://is.gd/dYqnkC | Take a look at our wiki page here: http://is.gd/Qi8ry5 | Please mind the guidelines: http://is.gd/r3bNJS | This channel is publicly logged: http://is.gd/qsmi
<tsimonq2> #meetingtopic Ubuntu US Wisconsin LoCo Team Meeting for November 3, 2015
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-wi to: Welcome to the Official IRC channel for the Ubuntu US Wisconsin LoCo Team | Join our meet and greet Hangout *TODAY* from 7 PM to 8 PM *CST*. More details here: http://is.gd/UqDXlS | Join the *NEW* mailing list: http://is.gd/dYqnkC | Take a look at our wiki page here: http://is.gd/Qi8ry5 | Please mind the guidelines: http://is.gd/r3bNJS | This channel is publicly logged: http://is.gd/qsmi
<h00k> #startmeeting
<meetingology> h00k: Error: Can't start another meeting, one is in progress.
<h00k> eyoh
<h00k> #Topic What does Ubuntu mean to you?
<h00k> #meetingtopic What does Ubuntu mean to you?
<h00k> Ahaha, it's been so long.
<h00k> #chair h00k
<h00k> #topic What's new in 15.10?
<mikeputnam> systemd: a thing.
<h00k> And does it matter?
<h00k> Yes/No.
<h00k> Maybe!
<tsimonq2> XD
<h00k> ZFS, a cool thing is that
<h00k> next! Team renewal
<tsimonq2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/TeamVerificationGuidelines
<h00k> Street Cred ^
<tsimonq2> h00k: where did you go?
<h00k> I can't computer
<mikeputnam> Proposed: We meet every first Tuesday 7pm?
<h00k> I can't get the damn meeting bot to listen, but yeah. I'm good with that?
<mikeputnam> Dang! We're burning through tasks like bosses.
<mikeputnam> weechat or irssi  <3
<tsimonq2> #endmeeting
* meetingology changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-wi to: Welcome to the Official IRC channel for the Ubuntu US Wisconsin LoCo Team | Join our meet and greet Hangout *TODAY* from 7 PM to 8 PM *CST*. More details here: http://is.gd/UqDXlS | Join the *NEW* mailing list: http://is.gd/dYqnkC | Take a look at our wiki page here: http://is.gd/Qi8ry5 | Please mind the guidelines: http://is.gd/r3bNJS | This channel is publicly logged: http://is.gd/qsmi
<meetingology> Meeting ended Wed Nov  4 02:09:06 2015 UTC.
<meetingology> Minutes:        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-us-wi/2015/ubuntu-us-wi.2015-11-04-01.05.moin.txt
<mikeputnam> Is it just me or is launchpad kind of confusing?
<mikeputnam> Also thing overload: launchpad is a thing; wiki is a thing; forums are a thing; irc is a thing; mailing list is a thing;
<mikeputnam> Not complaining mind you, just a lot of things.
<tsimonq2> I will look at it :)
<tsimonq2> hey adueppen
<adueppen> hi tsimonq2
<mikeputnam> updated LoCo url out on http://wisconsinlinux.org/
<tsimonq2> ok thanks
<tsimonq2> wait WHAT
<tsimonq2> this is the LUG yrl!
<tsimonq2> *url
<tsimonq2> oh hahaha sorry
<tsimonq2> mikeputnam: and can you add it to the calendar?
<mikeputnam> sure
<tsimonq2> k thanks
<mikeputnam> added
<tsimonq2> a'ight thanks
<tsimonq2> mikeputnam: for the website, could you transfer Github access to me, or should I just make pull requests over and over?
<tsimonq2> mikeputnam: same nick on Github BTW
<tsimonq2> mikeputnam: and by transfer access I mean get me commit access?
<mikeputnam> wisconsinlinux.org isn't a loco thing. just a static directory i maintain once in a while so google has something to show people searching for "wisconsin linux"
<mikeputnam> sure
<tsimonq2> oh :)
<tsimonq2> I just want to see if I can look at it and clean up what I can
<tsimonq2> make it prettier maybe
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<mikeputnam> invitinated
<tsimonq2> ok, good to go
<tsimonq2> ima clone it and play around a little
<tsimonq2> gh-pages has what is actually on the website, right?
<tsimonq2> mikeputnam: ^
<mikeputnam> master and gh-pages are in sync at the moment.
<mikeputnam> mostly because I can never remember which branch builds the pages  ;)
<tsimonq2> but isn't wisconsinlinux.com = wisconsinlinux.github.io?
<tsimonq2> mikeputnam: ^
<mikeputnam> yes http://wisconsinlinux.org/ = https://github.com/wisconsinlinux/wisconsinlinux.github.io
<tsimonq2> oh sweet jesus this HTML is ugly
<tsimonq2> sorry
<tsimonq2> but holy crap I have work to do
<tsimonq2> and why do we still support IE?
<tsimonq2> mikeputnam: ^
<mikeputnam> the web page was conceived in 2006.
<mikeputnam> and unless i'm mistaken, behemoth browsers like chrome etc are capable of rendering html.
<mikeputnam> ;)
<tsimonq2> can I PLEASE remove the ugly IE support tags
<tsimonq2> mikeputnam: pretty please?
<mikeputnam> for example: OpenBSD's web site remains a thing of beauty http://www.openbsd.org/
<tsimonq2> mikeputnam: PLEASE?????
<mikeputnam> tsimonq2: I've given you commit on the repo.  You can do as you like.
<tsimonq2> YES!
<tsimonq2> thanks XD
<mikeputnam> just keep it useful as a directory of all things Wisconsin + Linux.
<tsimonq2> ok :)
<tsimonq2> mikeputnam: made some fancy changes, although I will do some more cleanup in the future
<mikeputnam> tsimonq2: thank you
<mikeputnam> it seems however that you've reverted many of the content changes.  maybe a bad merge conflict resolution?  i'll fix.
<mikeputnam> fixed
<mikeputnam> I also helped out and converted all those nasty tabs to space for you.   ;)
<mikeputnam> *spaces
<tsimonq2> mikeputnam: thanks :)
<tsimonq2> mikeputnam: I will reverse my local commits as they are crap
<tsimonq2> mikeputnam: but I still want to work a little on it
<tsimonq2> mikeputnam: are you opposed to multiple pages?
#ubuntu-us-wi 2015-11-05
<mikeputnam> ohai new kernel
<h00k> ohai
<h00k> mikeputnam: gh-pages becomes master and does the page
<h00k> mikeputnam: that's where I'm doing http://hookedonus.com
<h00k> mikeputnam: https://github.com/anthonyrhook/hookedonus/tree/gh-pages/
<h00k> win 10
<mikeputnam> ubuntu 14
<mikeputnam> (thx)
<ronoc_work> has anyone used ubuntu with a touchscreen only device like a tablet PC?
<ronoc_work> I was recently gifted one of these guys: http://amzn.to/1MChyXK
<ronoc_work> and I have 14 on it, it works, but the on screen keyboard is slow and makes me want to have it never lock the screen
